# Mobile, AL gamer



## DarkElfThief (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi, just got married and moved to Mobile so wife could go to college.  I know how to play 7th sea, 2nd ed d&d with or without players options, 3rd ed d&d, shadowrun, lil' bit of the white wolf system, and I am always willing to learn to games.  Little bit bout me: been gaming for 5 yrs with friends back home in south MS, enjoy sunsets, long walks on the beach...wait, no, no i dont <cough>...video games-the rpg type(fable will rock) and shooters such as Halo which i am unbeatable in(yes, that is a challenge  ), anime, favorite one is prolly cowboy bebop and i m a big dbz fan...im currently reading the forgotten realms series since i got nothing but time on my hands now...anyway, if u need a good, dependable, thieving....honorable, yeah that sounds good, player then send an email to seruleandathief@aol.com or reach me through AIM with the name seruleandathief  hope to be gaming soon


----------

